# Peak Flows on the Ark?



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

USGS Surface Water for Colorado: Peak Streamflow


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks so much. Perfect


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

2015 peaked at 5170, estimated because the gauge broke that day. Brown's was pretty cool at 5 grand!

Also it's "Hecla", just in case you put it in print.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Earl you're the most experienced Gaper ever...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Mike Harvey said:


> Earl you're the most experienced Gaper ever...


Yeah, I was kind of thinking the same thing, Mike. Maybe one day he'll get to know his neighborhood!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Mike Harvey said:


> Earl you're the most experienced Gaper ever...


That's pretty funny!


----------

